#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [設定] 野仔的神秘計畫(一)---徵角+認識

## 伊默兒/野魂

嗨!這裡是野仔，新獸一隻喔
大約瀏覽了狼樂一下，受到不少震撼教育
不自覺得白日夢又開始出現了
所以......
進入正題...
野仔很想對狼樂有什麼微小的貢獻
所以要執行我的計畫part 1 (隨時有中斷之可能性)
以下是徵角列表，請複製貼上再填寫，一方面可以認識各位前輩，一方面執行計畫
請前輩體諒賣關子的我啊...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
名字:[除非你是某機器人，不然禁止有數字或中英夾雜]
性別:[公(雄)/母(雌)/雌雄同體]
種族:[...]
長相:[任何你想到的特徵或外形，支持放圖]
個性:[...]
其他:[補充你想補充的，不一定要寫]
希望是剛加入就設定好的角色喔!
歡迎多多填寫~
目前為止，徵角角色名額不限
以dragicland為主要登場點請走這
http://dragicland.com/forum/viewthre...extra=page%3D1
或是下一步
wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57017

----------


## 帝嵐

野仔好啊owo/
一看到標題就進來徵角了ouo/
名字:[銀星]
性別:[公(雄)]
種族:[翼狼]
長相:
個性:[很隨合 且非常勇敢 喜歡冒險]
其他:[飛行與戰鬥技巧很高深 是個得利助手]
大概就是這樣
本狼很高興認識你owo/

----------


## 龍太

野仔你好喔
我也是新獸呢  :wuffer_thpt: 
有空可以多認識(X
神秘計畫什麼的超好奇 :wuffer_laugh: 
以下是我的列表

名字:[龍太]
性別:[公]
種族:[有白化症的狼]
長相:[白狼，左眼黃右眼藍 獸設一直找不到時間畫呢]
個性:[衝動，可是遇到比自己強的對手會直接放棄]
其他:[戴著一條藍綠色的項鍊]

----------


## 影獸

野仔好! 新獸+1~~   很期待呢~(名子稍微改下)
名字:[影月]
性別:[公]
種族:[狼]
長相:[綠眼 (畫的很醜) 身上有紋身 脖子上有項圈]
個性:[冷靜.好鬥.喜歡暗處.]
其他:[不喜歡人多的地方唷~ 天亮時:吸收光能力而下降(能力) 天黑時:吸收暗能力而上升(能力) 而是用紋身來吸收能量(被項圈限制能力)]

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

看到徵角就馬上爬過來了~

名字：[冽嶽楓華]
種族：[嗜血喵（只能吸取其他生物的血做為食糧，其餘食物難吃的像紙一樣，但可以喝酒）]
長相：[14歲的小朋友，身高越 約莫160白色的小貓，喜歡穿著和眼睛一樣的天藍色短袖，無論何時，一定要圍上媽媽親手織的鵝黃色圍巾（圍巾樣式:鵝黃色，下方有個貓掌印），喜歡穿輕短的褲子，方便亂跑，就算只是去上課，也一定要披上紅披風耍酷，平時只穿藤編的涼鞋，去暗殺時會穿釘鞋]
個性：[喜歡裝酷但其實是傲嬌（做過心理測驗，本華傲嬌度：９０％）像普通的貓一樣，嗜睡]
武器(自己多加的XD):[可以三段升縮的鋼爪，有3支鋼刃，前面有倒勾，不鏽鋼製，沾到血也不會鏽掉。]

其他：[嗜血喵是我某本已完成但還為發上來的小說中的血腥種族，每隻都有9條命，但每條命的發動條件是：帶著執念、恨意、怒意的死去，且身體為損失太多部分，就可復甦，但意志也要夠堅定，不然熬不過重生時的痛苦，每次重生都會大幅提升戰鬥能力並下降自己的EQ（情緒管理能力），除非遇到貴人之類的東西，或是強的過分的執念，不然是很難撐過第6次以後的痛苦（死亡次數越多越痛苦），幾乎是為戰鬥而生的兵器，但對木天參一類植物毫無抗力......順便一提，此族只要咬住他人吸取血液，就能快速療傷]

本腳色在我找到本網站前就定案了OXO，設定很多我不否認，至於圖......看我頭像吧！完全自行手繪的！

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

> 看到徵角就馬上爬過來了~
> 
> 名字：[冽嶽楓華]
> 種族：[嗜血喵（只能吸取其他生物的血做為食糧，其


性別哩???找不到
還有問一下，請問冽嶽楓華的年齡是人的歲數還是貓的歲數呢?(貓的話搞不好就已經是大人囉...)

----------


## 帕格薩斯

看到蒸餃(?)我就來啦~我不是新獸不過我也來排隊了(咦？
名字:尥廷
性別:雄性
種族:西伯利亞平原狼(Canis lupus campestris)>>幽魂>>狼魔
長相:死亡以後之設定如附圖(以Wyndbain前輩之flash製作)
主色灰副色白，眼睛為藍色。
死亡以後靈體主色更為深灰色，雙眼左紫右藍，眼下有細長各約2cm的倒三角圖樣，眉骨左右各有幾個深藍刺狀突起；胸前掛有養母西伯利亞虎伊拉右側上顎犬牙改造之靈力空間儲存裝置，雙前爪臂左右各有一條紋布袖套(遮蓋刀傷，左藍右紫)，左前腿與右後腿內側有彈孔；背生羽翼，雙翼末端羽毛均有班駁血紅摻雜。

若需要被附身對象之人設或狼之人型狀態則留言告知，會盡快趕圖
個性:因為已經死亡的緣故，對許多事情都抱以淡然的心態去看待。但由於死因是被人類所獵殺(皮毛被剝走)，相當不信任人類。在遇見附身對象之前的幾十年間因為怨念的日益深厚而成魔。基本上除非必要，否則不願意出手。
唯一的例外則是已經把附身對象(某人類)當作是夥伴，並且樂於展現惡搞精神。
其他:因為早產而被族群拋棄，由一頭西伯利亞虎養大。
--
以上！
期待野仔君的計畫了ˊowo/

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

拍謝啦!性別忘了打,是公貓,歲數就是人類的了~(我不知道要怎算貓的年齡......)

----------


## 博那羅蒂

好像很好玩，也讓我參一腳吧!
名字:博那羅蒂
性別:公
種族:龍
長相:這只是設定稿，正式的顏色請參考我的頭像

個性:急性子一隻，很隨興，慢半拍，忘東忘西，但在某些地方會很龜毛(比如在吃東西的順序這方面
其他:1.將巧克力視為生命中最重要的東西
      2.植物只要經本龍照顧必死無疑(死因不明
      3.對熱的承受度極高，但完全不耐寒
      4.飛行速度快，攻擊力也有一定水準，但和耗體力的事情比起來更喜歡喝下午茶

----------


## 漆黑之獸

野仔嗨嗨～OwO

名字：漆黑·伊斯非特
性別：公
種族：龍狼
長相：只有獸人態比較能看(掩臉



尾巴是狼的尾巴
個性：害羞、沉默寡言
其他：擁有控制空間的力量(屬於切割那種)、使用大劍、將自己心臟刺穿後會跑出某種可怕的東西

----------


## 血漾

名字:[血漾]

性別:[公]

種族:[獵豹]

長相:[就..獵豹的樣子(不知道可以回覆一下) 背上有抓痕]

個性:[溫柔、但是遇到陌生人不理會、對自己喜歡的人好]

其他:[絕對不要抓他尾巴(敏感點)、只喜歡獸形態用速度、敏捷、智慧來打敗敵人
攻擊基本上不會痛]

之前答應你的 我來了~owo~

----------


## 幻.玄冥

名字:幻.玄冥
性別:公
種族:狼
長相:
個性:陰晴不定 高興時會請大家吃飯 不高興時就會耍自閉宅家裡
其他:平常就愛拖著一把大剪刀趴趴走 抓狂的時候背後會出現一對水色翅膀力投會不斷的出現小剪刀

----------


## 卡斯特

來參加了，伊默兒的小說超讚的～
不知道還有沒有名額？


名字：卡斯特 ‧ 薩爾

綽號：卡滋


種族：幻天獸(平常以狼的型態現身


性別：公的


年齡：14（以人類的年齡換算）


體型:中偏瘦小 ，精瘦型 

獸時: 
身長-100公分(不包括尾長) 
身高-60公分 
尾長-95公分

獸人時: 
身高-160公分 

幻天獸時:
身長-100公分
身高-60公分
尾長-95公分
翅膀-150公分


樣貌（圖片連結在最下面）：
眼珠-冰藍色
毛色-銀灰色，在月光下是銀白色
裝飾-脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊(不用強調幻獸爪)，左前腳帶著一個有著藍色電路的煙黑色手環(磁環扣，用來召喚武器)
傷疤/烙印-在獸人型態比較明顯
左肩有寫著(bw001)的烙印，背部有兩道鞭痕
獸痕(破天)-獸人及幻天獸型態比較明顯
在左胸口，兩金環相扣，翅膀向右展開，條狀羽毛尾向左捲曲


獸人型態服裝
[夏天]，白色帽T，外面在穿一件無袖黑色背心(有拉鍊)，寬鬆的運動褲(短褲) 
[冬天]，白色Tshirt，外面在穿一件黑色外套，脖子上有白色領巾，深藍色運動長褲

幻天獸型態
狼頭，狼身，鷲翅，獅尾，將脖子上的項鍊扯掉就會變回幻天獸，雖然有翅膀但不太會飛


個性：
獨行獸一隻，警覺性很高，不容易相信任何生物，討厭麻煩的事，說話跟行動有時會相反(傲嬌)，獨來獨往令人捉摸不定，不過內心卻十分熱情開朗，而且很單純，不過這只有在想睡覺或起床時才會出現，會為朋友赴湯蹈火，見到陌生人遇到麻煩會出手幫助，隨即消失
擁有幻化的能力，所以被稱為詛咒之子，喜歡交朋友，但又怕傷害朋友，幻化時若控制不好會暴走，破壞一切事物，因此常很自責，也因為怕被追捕(幻天獸幾乎滅絕了)，而以狼的型態生活著，且一直保守著這個秘密 


武器：藍焰棒-常用的，寬3公分，長160公分
外觀:為銀色，上面有紅色紋路，正中間有深藍色按鈕，用來控制伸縮
可伸縮，好攜帶，會發出藍色的火焰


技能: 
瞬火-腳底下產生火焰，使移動速度加快 

衝鋒刺-全身包覆著火焰，以最快的速度擊中敵人 

藍焰爪-無傷害力，又稱冰火之爪，使用此技能能使場面上充滿藍火與寒冰

高壓火-熱到可以將水蒸發 

涳-在自身周圍形成無形的防護罩，通常在緊張時會發動，卻不知道該如何解除，不太會控制


其他：
將項鍊扯掉就會變成幻天獸
看到朋友，親人重傷或身亡會爆走
除非很需要，不然不會變成獸人
注意獸型態時的體型，比一般狼小很多，有時會被誤認為幼狼(或狗

獸設 - http://wolfbbs.net/attachment.php?at...6&d=1423206348
獸人型態圖騰 - http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=SZ88
幻天獸型態 - http://i.imgur.com/tjfXjLph.jpg


大概就這樣，好像有點多w
如果有問題在問我，小說加油～

----------


## 弦月

名字:上弦月
性別:雌性
種族:狼神（平常是人型態）
外表：
狼形態：
毛色：燦爛的奶油黃色
眼睛：左金右藍
性別：雌性
特徵：有著一條蓬鬆美麗的長尾巴並以此自豪，四隻腳掌是雪白的

狼神形態
左前爪外側鑲著的月牙形黃寶石會出現
是操控風的高手，攻擊對手的方法是用風凝成銳利的氣旋斬殺對手。除非要致對方於死地不然不輕易使用能力（不然會被發現身分）。
有一把藍柄細劍，有稍微練過劍術。使用能力時寶石會發光。

人形態：
奶油黃色及臀長髮，異色瞳，黃水晶在左手背（左手帶白手套），沒辦法隱藏尾巴，所以通常會穿裙子遮住尾巴，但其實比起裙子更喜歡穿褲子

個性:活潑外向而且很好玩（？ ），很愛講話，很保護妹妹
其他：
如果下弦月不在身邊會變得焦慮不安，嚴重一點會封閉內心（？
興趣：整狼、騙狼、打狼、和狼玩。
為了妹妹練成了什麼都不怕的個性。
如果到密閉空間（或無風的場所）會焦慮不安。
焦慮的時後不太會顯露給外人看（除了信任的人）。
有輕微的雙胞胎感應，若下弦月瀕死或重傷時會嚴重惶恐焦慮。

名字:下弦月
性別:雌性
種族:狼神（平常是人型態）
外表：
狼形態：
毛色：深沈的黑色
眼睛：左藍右金
性別：雌性
特徵：也有著一條蓬鬆美麗的長尾巴，四隻腳掌是雪白的

狼神形態：
右前爪外側會出現一塊月牙形藍寶石
是操控冰的高手，使用能力時手背上的寶石會發光，攻擊對手的方法是凍結一切。除非要致對方於死地不然不輕易使用能力（不然會被發現身分）。
使用能力時寶石會發光。

人形態：
黑色短髮，異色瞳，藍寶石在右手背（右手帶白手套），沒辦法隱藏耳朵，所以通常會戴著軟帽遮住耳朵

個性： 
不多話，偶爾出現的吐嘈功力很可怕。
毒舌，但本獸沒惡意。
很依賴姐姐。
太久沒下雨的話會心情不好。長久乾旱的話會發飆亂砍東西。
有輕微的雙胞胎感應，若上弦月瀕死或重傷時會變得暴躁易怒，說話殘酷
極度憤怒的時候會下起大雷雨。
興趣：抱著姐姐的尾巴睡覺
平常不喜歡打架，喜歡吃，睡覺和咬東西

*
「狼神」這個種族因為能使用神力所以才被叫做狼神
一直被人類視為眼中釘
而且兩狼的父母也是被人類殺死的
平時都用「人」形態
人形的外表年齡是十四歲左右，身高大約一六零左右
只有狼神型態和人型態能使用能力

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------


## 黑兔子白墨

名字: 白墨
性別: 雄性
種族: 黑兔子
長相: 戴著單邊眼罩，失去左邊眼球。總是穿帶兜帽的寬大上衣配黑色短褲，由於不怎麼愛穿鞋子之類的，所以平時總赤著腳丫，總是給人冬日午後的陽光一樣的氣息。酒紅色眼眸，雜亂的昏黑短髮、卻沒有給人邋遢的感覺。身材結實，個子嬌小、但堅信自己還在發育。胸前有著七芒星印痕，卻不知道是從何時開始存在。身上有著許多傷痕，貌似是喪失記憶前所留下的。總是給人懶洋洋的感覺，卻有著不容小覷的實力。
個性: 口氣狂妄，略為吵鬧，有時說話不加思考，容易踩到地雷，卻意外地容易害臊。在重要時刻卻意外可靠，面對突發事件仍能保持冷靜，可是碰到幽靈和爬蟲類的，就會表現慌張，但絕對不會向別人承認。有著隱性抖Ｍ的特性，但只對特定人物限定。
其他: 喜歡自家製果汁，咖啡烹製、附帶拉花圖案。

----------


## 月光銀牙

哈囉~這裡是被蒸餃吸引的銀牙
來試試看
名字:銀牙
性別:公
種族:狼
長相:獸設的話在簽名檔，爪機貼不上來
個性:脾氣差，沒耐心，壞透了，其實內心很溫柔
其他:已有伴侶(?

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

雖然不是新獸，但也來投稿~

不知道有無可以設定魔法類的一些能力，所以還是先填了，有需要修改再聯絡我~

名字:蒼煌‧萊恩哈特
性別:公
年齡：相當於人類年紀85歲的狼
種族:天魔狼族
長相:http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/uploads2/9de77cc3a2.png
個性:精明穩重，睿智的一名老狼，而且善於照顧後輩。
其他:翅膀只有戰鬥的時候才會顯現，平常都是隱藏著，然後會以狼人型/人類型態活動時，會拄著一根拐杖，煙斗的話，則是從不離口。

如果還有其他需要改的，再麻煩野魂聯絡了，如果可以設定魔法類的能力，也在通知蒼我，我新增上來~

----------

